# Confused on HDMI audio



## rtwjunkie (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi.  Putting together an HTPC.  I know htpc video card (EVGA GTX460sc) supports HDMI out and bitstreaming.  What I don't know when hooking up is what to do with it.  Primary q, is: does it do all the lifting as far as sound that my TV needs?  Do I still need a sound card, and if so, how to set them properly to work together and send sound out from the htpc.  Thank you all!


----------



## digibucc (Feb 8, 2013)

it does everything, you don't need an additional sound card though most motherboards will come with an integrated one. it will come alongside the video just like a dvd,blu-ray,ps3,xbox etc would. you just have to make sure it is selected as the primary sound device and not the integrated audio for the motherboard.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 8, 2013)

Video cards these days have integrated HDMI sound devices, if that answers your question. No need for a sound card, as nothing is being converted to analog.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 8, 2013)

Just select the HDMI in the sound properties.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow, thank you all!  Seems easy enough.  It'll save me money on a sound card for sure!


----------



## patrico (Feb 8, 2013)

yep very easy nowadays just enable hdmi as your default device and your away


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 8, 2013)

rtwjunkie said:


> Wow, thank you all!  Seems easy enough.  It'll save me money on a sound card for sure!



It's truly awesome.  No audio cables from the PC and the sounds is HD.

My Sony TV has optical out to feed a dolby surround system.


----------



## patrico (Feb 9, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> My Sony TV has optical out to feed a dolby surround system



thats exactly what i do and it sounds great


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the help.  Hooked GTX460 up to LED LCD via HDMI and I have perfect sound.  So much easier than the old days!


----------

